# One thing I HATE in the rat community



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Let me start off my post by saying, everyone is allowed to have preferences. I am a sucker for PEWs and gray/blue hoodies. There is nothing wrong with having a preference, but I've seen people who have completely passed up a rat because it was "too average" especially in the case of black hooded rats and PEWs. 

I'm sorry but if given the choice between a rat that was sweet and healthy but extremely "ugly" and the most unique rat ever with a crap personality, I'd chose the former. 

My heart rat was top eared, standard coat, and hooded. Triple average. I would not have traded my two and a half years with him for all rats from the red eyed devil line/mutation in existence. 

And look at them.



I mean that is my dream rat.

But looks aren't important (unless you're a breeder or you show rats). What matters is of this rat will make a good addition to your family. Don't pass up the chance of giving a rat a home because it doesn't fit the mold of what you find pretty. 

Honestly, if someone is just getting a rat as a pet and think the way it looks are a determining factor of whether or not they're worthy of being a pet (worthy of being loved), they are no better than the pet stores that decide which rats will be feeders and which rats will be sold as pets by how desirable they look. 

Sorry if this hurts any feelings, but I am a rat lover. Not a only rats with unique and desirable markings, coats, and ears lover.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I thought roof rats were the ugliest things ever haha then I got mine and now I can't figure out why I ever disliked them... The rats I have now are desired I guess. One is a blue Rex dumbo thing. She looks like a stuffed animal that has been in the dryer too long. haha okay she is cute, Idk their personalities don't compare. I'd give anything to get my ugly standard vermin back! D: that is a super cute rat, I could see why it's the "dream." Personally over looks all day!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not just the rat community either. I'm apart of a pets Facebook page and there are hundreds of animals in need of homes right now, my local shelter had an outbreak of parvo and can't take any strays for now. And yet there's people on the page looking for a cat and seriously I saw somebody turn down a kitten because it "wasn't fluffy enough". People think of pets as designer objects sometimes. I mean there are breeds of animals I find cuter than others, but at the end of the day I don't care what they look like as long as they have good personalities.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

My Lilly was a standard eared black berk. Completely average in her looks but her personality was anything but. I only take in feeders or those in situations where they're at the end of the line due to aggression or something of that nature, so looks don't matter to me. I'm partial to blues and rexes but I wouldn't choose one from a breeder, one who would go to a loving home, over a feeder who has no chance.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I mostly pick an animal by temperament. I've only ever picked two rats in my life, and that was because one was super friendly and curious the other was his cage-mate for three months. Nimbus is my heart rat and Loki my is my chill squishy cuddle bug. But as far as dogs go I am a sucker for mutts and that's mainly for health reasons. The pure breads my aunts have gotten in the past had horrific and heartbreaking health problems. The aunt I lived with had pugs and OMG those dogs had some issues. Simba my first dog was a runt and probably over breed, mom picked him up from a no kill pound for my 9th birthday, his tail was half chewed off and he was covered in poo. He was the only puppy there and she almost passed him because he was placed in the same area as the kittens. His disposition gentle and curious. She freaked out because when she took him home he had a limp and acted weird and she thought she picked up a broken mentally stunted puppy. He recovered. He lived a healthy life till 14 years and was my best friend and the most unique quirky weirdo that I had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

My heart rat is a black hooded, standard furred, top eared "triple boring" little munchkin. He is so intelligent and loving. I could not care less about colours or ears, only personality. To me, it is important that I connect with my animals and as such, looks are last on my list. Probably temperament > health > looks.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

My first rat, my heart rat and probably the best rat i'll ever own was a standard beige hooded rat. If I were to walk into a PetCo right now there would probably be 5 other rats there that look exactly like she did. No one should ever choose an animal based on appearance. I especially hate it when people alter an animal's physical appearance. for example, cutting a dogs tail off or mutilating a Dobermans ears because "It makes them look better." But we're a shallow look oriented species so I guess you can't expect too much.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> My first rat, my heart rat and probably the best rat i'll ever own was a standard beige hooded rat. If I were to walk into a PetCo right now there would probably be 5 other rats there that look exactly like she did. No one should ever choose an animal based on appearance. I especially hate it when people alter an animal's physical appearance. for example, cutting a dogs tail off or mutilating a Dobermans ears because "It makes them look better." But we're a shallow look oriented species so I guess you can't expect too much.


I will be the first person to admit I absolutely looove the way docked ears look on dogs especially bully breeds. BUT I would never have that done to my own dog or encourage other people to do it. Its kind of like face tattoos, I can appreciate them when they're done right and on other people, but I don't want to look like Tyson.

Of course as long as they are providing a happy and healthy environment for their animal, I can't judge them for it. Although, it isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

never-sleep said:


> I will be the first person to admit I absolutely looove the way docked ears look on dogs especially bully breeds. BUT I would never have that done to my own dog or encourage other people to do it. Its kind of like face tattoos, I can appreciate them when they're done right and on other people, but I don't want to look like Tyson.Of course as long as they are providing a happy and healthy environment for their animal, I can't judge them for it. Although, it isn't my cup of tea.


 I can understand tattoos and stuff because it's the person's body. It's their choice and they can do whatever they want with it. Animals don't have a choice and having a part of their body removed is far different than a tattoo. Trust me I live in a small town where Heelers are a very popular breed. I know a lot of people who breed them. They don't like wasting money at the vet so they do the same exact thing they do for lambs. They put a very very tight rubber band around the tail and wait for it to rot off, or they just use a knife and cut them off. Lol maybe i'm just a bit of an extremist. I don't like the idea of purebred dogs either.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I can understand tattoos and stuff because it's the person's body. It's their choice and they can do whatever they want with it. Animals don't have a choice and having a part of their body removed is far different than a tattoo. Trust me I live in a small town where Heelers are a very popular breed. I know a lot of people who breed them. They don't like wasting money at the vet so they do the same exact thing they do for lambs. They put a very very tight rubber band around the tail and wait for it to rot off, or they just use a knife and cut them off. Lol maybe i'm just a bit of an extremist. I don't like the idea of purebred dogs either.


I would do it if my dog was actually working dog used for herding, which is why tails are docked for many heelers. But ONLY for that reason. But the fact that people do it at home, with such painful methods is disgusting. For any animal, dog or lamb.

As for purebred dogs, I have an admitted pit bull obsession. I have no problems with pure bred dogs as long as they are bred and kept responsibly.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep I understand working dogs. But we're a farming community not a ranching community. Most of the dogs are sold as pets here.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Yep I understand working dogs. But we're a farming community not a ranching community. Most of the dogs are sold as pets here.


Like I said I can't judge for people getting their dogs tails or ears docked. But I can judge when its done so disgustingly. I don't see how the "methods" you mentioned are even tolerated.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I do dislike the apearance focus that some people have, though it can actually be quite useful as a breeder too. We breed a lot of stadard top eared agouitis, aka wild looking rats, we all happen to love them but often people think they are common and boring. Its handy though because we also breed some very disirable varieties too (essex rats are not that commonly bred in the north of england) and of course we get dumbos a fair bit too. When we get applications to join our list its really useful as if people insist on just dumbos or just essex rats or even "not agouti" (unless they have a very good reason like a cage full of identicle agouti rats or its too painful a reminder of a lost agouti) then they just dont get rats from us. It tells us a fair bit about there priorities with rats and makes it clear that we dont share that opinion. Theres pleanty of breeders out there that do breed for pretty colours and markings (and also charge more for the special colours!) but for us every rat is special regardless of the colour of its "suit"


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks play a large part in all pet ownership. Rats aren't excluded from this trend. Most shelters have a Black Friday discount for animals that are black. They have the lowest adoption rates.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

My two cats are black and were unwanted.. Most the homeless/stray cats in my area are back beauties. Poor babies. So it truly does extend over all species, as to why I don't even take looks into consideration.


----------



## SGxyz (Jun 25, 2014)

I must admit, I have a slight aversion to naked/hairless animals, rats included. That said, I've never met a hairless rat, so maybe I would change my mind.

When I got my first two rats I didn't have any priorities at all - I just wanted pet rats. Now I'd be much more likely to focus first on temperament, then on health, then on fur colour.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

The first two rats I got are dumbo, rex boys, with self colouring. They are an incredibly dark brown colour and so look really similar to wild rats. I just picked these two boys because they were the only ones available, coat, colour and ear type really don't bother me...admittedly I do think dumbos are cuter but I wouldn't turn down a rat just because it was top eared! Also I never ever thought I would get a P.E.W because they kind of scare me...then I got Zak. He is the cutest little guy ever and so sweet! My nan who was previously absolutely freeze-on-the-spot terrified of rats (or long-tails as she used to call them), barely managed to hold my very brown boys but after meeting my high white little lady she said that she was less scared of her because she didn't 'look like a rat' she wasn't being mean just honest.So I think that could have something to do with it, people want rats that don't look like rats if that makes sense!?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I had Siamese cats growing up, one was a one year old rescue with behavioral problems going free to a good home - he was a return to the breeder - his owner had died and he was depressed and highly strung. The other a kitten from the same breeder, which my dad bought to be a friend for the rescue. Those boys were such a wonderful part of my childhood - the most gentle, loving intelligent cats. 

One day I hope to adopt my own Siamese cats, not because of the way they look - but because of the wonderful temperament and personality that seems to be unique to the breed. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is sometimes with pedegree 'designer' animals, sometimes the reason they are desirable is because of the personality traits they, as a breed, possess. At least I hope so!

I think its interesting that social media has brought to the publics attention that rescue pets and pets with disabilities can become great pets. Cats like Lil Bub and Oscar the blind cat and others like them (ever seen Chase no Face?) are doing a wonderful service raising the issue of animals in need and proving that a pet doesn't need to be perfect - or even all that cute to become a wonderful member of your family.

At the end of the day, it really doesn't matter what they look like - its the personalities that count for so much more.

Theres my stream of consciousness for the day


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

All of my boys are " triple average". Two PEWs and now a black hooded. All top ears, normal fur. And to be honest, I wouldn't have it any other way. They are incredibly sweet and loving and I'm glad I saved their little lives. Louey, my black hooded seems to have been sitting in petsmart for a long long while waiting to be adopted. And to be completely honest with you, I almost passed him up too.. For a little hooded agouti baby (and I literally mean baby) because I wanted a baby. But after holding both... My god Louey had the best personality I've seen from a pet chain rat. He Bruxed and literally melted in my hands. He's got some health issues ... But I'd never just "Take him back" like has been suggested. The pet store employee even said " if you wait we might get some prettier rats in.., or younger ones..." And I shrugged her off. I don't get pets for being " pretty " I get them for the love they need and their personalities.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The only color preference I can understand is if they've already lookalike rats. I have five grey rats atm that only I am able to tell apart (Rex or not, dumbo or not, how the hair parts, back spot) and three black rats that again only I can discern, along with two hoodeds that need good lighting to discern. 

I do love PEWs but I never got one until we were doing a rescue and there were two young pews and no one wanted pews. I stuck my hand in the cage and the one that ran away was the one I chose. 

The biggest pet peeve of mine is that many "desirable" rats are HW and at risk for MC and other health issues. Everyone just adores my litter but they were all HW and I would take a dozen hooded over that...


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I can understand tattoos and stuff because it's the person's body. It's their choice and they can do whatever they want with it. Animals don't have a choice and having a part of their body removed is far different than a tattoo. Trust me I live in a small town where Heelers are a very popular breed. I know a lot of people who breed them. They don't like wasting money at the vet so they do the same exact thing they do for lambs. They put a very very tight rubber band around the tail and wait for it to rot off, or they just use a knife and cut them off. Lol maybe i'm just a bit of an extremist. I don't like the idea of purebred dogs either.


 my grandparents used the rubber band method when neutering the goats they had. I can't picture the pain!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I have to say, that while it's not okay to just pick a pet because it's pretty... we only get two or three years with a rat, give or take.

Why is it so bad that people want to search for a rat they like the looks of AND with a good personality? I don't see anything wrong with seeking out a breeder and doing research on them for months and months and waiting for that one perfect litter to come along. 

Of course, it's asinine to pick screwball rats that you have no chance of helping just because of how they look. However, if you want something... why is that a bad thing?

You deserve to own the animals you want to own.

I don't think it's right to judge others for having personal preferences IF they're seeking out responsible breeders to find them, giving really good care, etc.

And I have four "triple average" rats. HOWEVER, that's just because I find black berks and black hoodeds to be really pretty - and Dovie and Tarot were just what came next! 

Every rat needs a home. Just because I pass up a rat I don't find appealing and take home a rat I do of a similar temperament? I will never feel like a bad person for that. Like I said, though. People taking home animals based only upon looks are idiots.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Pandorascaisse said:


> I have to say, that while it's not okay to just pick a pet because it's pretty... we only get two or three years with a rat, give or take.Why is it so bad that people want to search for a rat they like the looks of AND with a good personality? I don't see anything wrong with seeking out a breeder and doing research on them for months and months and waiting for that one perfect litter to come along. Of course, it's asinine to pick screwball rats that you have no chance of helping just because of how they look. However, if you want something... why is that a bad thing?You deserve to own the animals you want to own.I don't think it's right to judge others for having personal preferences IF they're seeking out responsible breeders to find them, giving really good care, etc.And I have four "triple average" rats. HOWEVER, that's just because I find black berks and black hoodeds to be really pretty - and Dovie and Tarot were just what came next! Every rat needs a home. Just because I pass up a rat I don't find appealing and take home a rat I do of a similar temperament? I will never feel like a bad person for that. Like I said, though. People taking home animals based only upon looks are idiots.


 I think everyone, well I know I was, just talking about the people who only go for looks. I agree with you, people should get what they want. Heck if they just want a "pretty" rat with a crappy personality they should get it! It's their pet, as long as they love it who am I to say their reasons are bad? Haha


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll admit I have preferences for certain dog breeds (and/or looks with mutts) but of course personality matters too. When it comes to rats I go for personality above all else. The only rat I chose based on looks was April, but that was after I had chosen May-May based on personality and was choosing a cage mate from the rest of the litter. Of course, if April had nipped me or pooped all over me when I handled her I probably would have reconsidered. But I got lucky with her. 

April:


But this is August, my heart rat:


Super common coloring, top ears, and he was older when I adopted him - around a year is my best guess. He is the BEST. I love all my ratties, but August is super smart, super outgoing, curious, and a snuggler - and he has been that way since day one. He is truly a gem.

In summary, I agree with you. Lol. I just can't resist showing off my little fuzzy butts.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> My first rat, my heart rat and probably the best rat i'll ever own was a standard beige hooded rat. If I were to walk into a PetCo right now there would probably be 5 other rats there that look exactly like she did. No one should ever choose an animal based on appearance. I especially hate it when people alter an animal's physical appearance. for example, cutting a dogs tail off or mutilating a Dobermans ears because "It makes them look better." But we're a shallow look oriented species so I guess you can't expect too much.


Our first rat, my daughters really, was also a standard beige hoodie and bought from a pet store. But she was our first intro into this wonderful loving and growing love affair if I can call it that with our rats. She kissed on the mouth right from the start. I just started saying kissie kissie Sandy say night to Jamie and she would go up and lick my daughter on the lips. All my other girls and then boys were also either store bought, mainly to get them out of those horrible glass tanks with sawdust bedding that's probably pine...or fosters that I ended up keeping because I fell in love with them. As a kid I always wanted the runt of the litter, which was then cats that we had or I'd choose the ugliest one because I loved animals so much that I remember telling my mom once that if we don't take them no one will cos they're so ugly true! Most of my ratties have been hoodies but now I have one PEW and my roof rattie who was half wild when I fostered him and now he'll sit on my lap for over ten minutes for a stroke and comes when I call etc. some people unfortunately are fixated on 'appearances' whether that be rat, cat, dog or themselves. I have some of them in my family. Irritating as ****. Sorry I digress....


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

to be honest when I had hamsters I just went off how they looked and some of them were really mean. With the rats I told myself personality before look. My first rat (which i had no say in the color at all since he was a rescue) is the sweetest and friendliest thing ever and I got lucky that he looks really good too. My other rat looks really nice, he isn't the friendliest but I am still working on trust training so yeah. He's very jumpy and doesn't think before he does (example: he will think my finger is food and bite before even sniffing but then back away quickly realizing his mistake) but he has the potential to be really sweet once he gets over being scared (I've only had him for a couple weeks)


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

As a shoulder rat trainer, red and pink eyes, manx and hairless rats are handicapped in my opinion. Basically for my purposes and their intended lifestyle I'm setting rats with poor eyesight and higher needs up for failure or difficulties. Folks who keep their rats indoors really don't have these concerns.

Fuzzy Rat was a very standard black capped rat, well maybe a really awful hooded rat with only one tiny stain on her back. And yes my daughter has a preference for rats that look exceptionally plain. I have a tendency to prefer rats that don't look like rats. For a shoulder rat looks is more important, it's a matter of public perception.

Lets be entirely honest, supermodels do better than average looking girls. When you walk into a crowded place and your rat looks like a wild rat you are more likely to have more problems. IF your rat looks like a cute stuffed animal you are more likely to be accepted. So I do take looks into account when choosing rats. 

When we adopted Max all of the pups were about two weeks old, they were all black hooded rats except Max who was a rich walnut brown hooded rat... with normal brown eyes... She stood out and at two weeks old, there was no way to choose for personality. The pups barely had their eyes open. And yes, people do respond well to her walnut color. Personality wise, she's pretty reclusive and when she comes out she can be very pushy. She's not big on meet and greets and given any choice she'll hang out in the bushes while I talk to folks. She has all of the skills of Fuzzy Rat with none of her charisma. Still she turned out to be a pretty great rat. My daughter would have grabbed a black hooded, I opted for the only brown one... It has made Max more popular, but in all honesty, Fuzzy Rat's personality made her 10 times more popular than Max ever will be.

When we picked Cloud we had a choice again between two blue capped rex dumbo blue rats with blazes and one top eared black hooded rat. Again my daughter preferred the black hooded, but Cloud was just a tad more outgoing, and in my book she looked less like a rat. The hooded was two weeks younger and was also going to take longer to introduce to Max. Honestly if the little hoodie had managed to stand out personality wise we would have taken her home. But as Cloud edged her out by a hair in that department and looked less ratlike, we chose Cloud. It would be silly to hold desirable looks against a rat was my opinion. Again my daughter tends to hold plain Jane looks as a virtue and all things being completely equal, we would have taken the common black hooded feeder rat home.

I will add one more bit of commentary... When we took Fuzzy Rat out with Amelia, which wasn't that often because Amelia was really panicky outdoors and hard to manage, folks would mob Amelia. Amelia was a spectacular badger blazed high white. I think even Fuzzy Rat was surprised that she suddenly wasn't the center of attention any more. Fuzzy Rat was pretty common looking, and she was really big and pudgy. But as meet and greet would progress Amelia would shy away from being touched and Fuzzy Rat would make a point of being outgoing and friendly and give kisses and engage everyone by climbing on them and... well being charismatic. 10 minutes into a meet and greet and everyone was engaged with Fuzzy Rat. Sure everyone wanted to meet Amelia first, but then I'd wind up comforting Amelia under my armpit, while Fuzzy Rat went person to person, shoulder to shoulder making friends and wowing people. Fuzzy Rat didn't play second fiddle to anyone and charisma is way better than looks in the end.

So, I suppose given a choice, anyone would really need to be pretty dense to choose looks over personality... But when you meet new rats as in two week old Max, looks is all you have to guide you. Then your standards for appearance do come into play.

So would I adopt a pink eyed manx hairless rat if she had an amazing personality or an agouti or red eyed black rat that would almost certainly drive my wife up onto every table top in my house? I honestly don't know... I haven't had to make that decision yet. 

Would I adopt a plain Jane black capped or hooded rat over a fancier rat if I could tell she had a better personality, the answer is absolutely yes. Have I ever picked rats for looks when everything else was equal, the answer is also yes. 

And in the end, Fuzzy Rat picked Amelia to be her roommate. She walked up to Amelia and looked at her and sniffed her then came immediately back to me and gave me two kisses on the cheek, which was her way of saying yes, please or thank you... I'd like to think Fuzzy Rat saw something really fine in Amelia's personality, but who knows... Fuzzy Rat might have just been saying "Hey that's a really sharp looking rat, lets take her home." 

In all reality, personality is what should matter most, but if we weren't attracted to cute, novel or gorgeous we wouldn't be human. Some years ago, I had a friend that was Danish aristocracy, and he dressed well and he was 6' 6" and yes, we are talking about viking good looks... by the end of the evening he always came home with a pocket full of phone numbers which he would summarily drop into the trash as he walked into the door if his home and hung up his jacket. He was charming to a fault, and more than a little wealthy and he had a major status job... and he looked the part. To be honest, he didn't date American girls... ever. He was going home and intended to marry someone of his class and status and considered dating while overseas a distraction to the point of annoyance. But given the choice of a room full of available guys with decent jobs and good personalities and average good looks, who were doing their darnedest to meet someone, he walked out with all of the phone numbers... Looks matter, we can lie to ourselves, but in the end we can't help ourselves...


----------



## Oriane (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll admit that I chose some of my rats by looks. (My first rat, Misty, chose me I think, but it was a long time ago so I can't remember. She turned out to be a beautiful Angel. My second rat, Minxy, was a free rescue rat and tbh I didn't put much thought into her as she was just a friend for Misty. She was a shy rat at first who turned out to be just as beautiful and sweet. RIP my lovely babies.) Anyway, the story with my three youngsters is that I was in the pet store and I wanted two rats to keep Minxy company after Misty passed away. I chose a Siamese first as I thought she was very cute and I liked her markings. She was my favourite. Then I chose a black Berkshire as she was good looking too. Just as I was about to leave the store assistant asked me if I wanted to see their "spider rat". I had a look and there was a single little rat clinging to the ceiling of the cage. I had to have her too as it was just so funny. It turns out my Siamese is just not as fun. She's a bully towards the others and is not interested in interaction or petting. She's not aggressive but just stand offish. My black Berkshire is not friendly either. She hates being handled. However my "spider rat" who I named Monkey is incredibly friendly and sweet. She is pretty plain looking and I would've completely overlooked her, but I'm so glad I chose her based on her funny personality instead of looks and am so grateful as I would've been dissapointed with my two unfriendly rats. I still like them but they prefer to be watched instead of touched. Coincidentally Monkey has never acted as a "spider rat" since I got her. I think I got tricked


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course as humans looks are 'important' I hate that sometimes but it's the truth. We have to remember though that beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder though. We are all uniquely different as are our pets. We were created that way and people have differences of opinion and preference. Speaking human now and not rat for a minute my sister in law had a new boyfriend and asked the whole family if they also thought he was drop dead gorgeous. I simply said no. One would think she would have appreciated that as I wouldn't have my eye on him but she was actually upset that I didn't agree with her that he was gorgeous. We all have our own preferences. If everyone had the same taste or if everyone fitted into 'our' interpretation of what beautiful or hot was/is can you imagine how boring life would be?

Back to our pets... I disagree with you Rat Daddy on the fact that they should look a certain way so as not to 'offend' I know that wasn't your wording exactly but you know what I mean. I, again, and it's my personal opinion of course, think it's more of a conversation starter and introduction to how awesome rats are as pets when someone does 'freak' a bit and then they realize how wrong a perception they had about them. Isn't that what we as rat lovers are trying to do anyway? Not only love them fiercely but show the world how wrong they are and to start to slowly change people's general ideas about rats as pets with individual characteristics and personalities if I may, as intelligent little creatures not only with feelings but with their own preferences too. 

So yes everyone has their own preferences as far as what type of rat they want. Some will wait for the particular one that they deem perfect and if they LOVE THEM ( genuinely ) look after them, protect them etc etc then what's the problem? I HAVE TO SAY IT.... As long as it's not for any personal status. That little pet should NOT be used for appearances only, because it's the latest 'in' thing. That's probably why a lot of children who start off wanting rats because so and so has one and it's novelty, you all know as soon as the novelty wears off or the child 'outgrows' the rat. They either end up being neglected or having to be re-homed. Isn't this how a lot of us on the forum got our ratties in the first place? 

Okay I think I've said enough....this should be under rants and raves? Or is it I can't remember. I anyone is offended by anything said here than as my mommy used to say " if the shoe fits put it on"


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

never-sleep said:


> but I've seen people who have completely passed up a rat because it was "too average" especially in the case of black hooded rats and PEWs.


I've done exactly this. When I obtained my most recent rats, I looked at what the breeders in my area were breeding and intentionally went with one that had rats that didn't look "too average" (though I wouldn't have said it that way). I didn't want "black hooded rats" or "PEWs". Please don't hate me too severely.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

inod3 said:


> I've done exactly this. When I obtained my most recent rats, I looked at what the breeders in my area were breeding and intentionally went with one that had rats that didn't look "too average" (though I wouldn't have said it that way). I didn't want "black hooded rats" or "PEWs". Please don't hate me too severely.


 haha like I said as long as you love and care for your rats, I don't care what your reasons are for getting them. We all look for different things in someone or something, looks, personality, feeder, breeder. All rats need homes and are worthy.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

All of my rats are feeder bin rats and petstore rats. When staring at a cramped bin of 30 scared skittish rats, all you can do is go by looks. If I chose based off personality and temperament, none of my rats would have homes.Feeders take time and patience, you have to earn trust and love from them. I have a variety from masked, agouti,hooded,bareback,rex,dumbo, standard. So yes I am guilty of picking rats b/c I think they are cute. They stood out from that bin b/c I thought they were cute.All my rats are great and have unique personalities that they grew into but took time. they wouldn't have homes if I based it on temperament. People pick or dont pick pets for their own reasons, while some maybe crummy reasons, who are we to judge.....people are entitled to choosing their own animals however they wish.. what may not be perfect for one will be perfect to someone else that will love and appreciate them ...PS: I've never seen an animal that I didn't think was cute  lol


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

My dog was advertised as a Brusseos Griffon purebred on craigslist. He is anything but. I fell in love with him and don't really care what my animals are like in looks.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

LeStan82 said:


> All of my rats are feeder bin rats and petstore rats. When staring at a cramped bin of 30 scared skittish rats, all you can do is go by looks. If I chose based off personality and temperament, none of my rats would have homes.Feeders take time and patience, you have to earn trust and love from them. I have a variety from masked, agouti,hooded,bareback,rex,dumbo, standard. So yes I am guilty of picking rats b/c I think they are cute. They stood out from that bin b/c I thought they were cute.All my rats are great and have unique personalities that they grew into but took time. they wouldn't have homes if I based it on temperament. People pick or dont pick pets for their own reasons, while some maybe crummy reasons, who are we to judge.....people are entitled to choosing their own animals however they wish.. what may not be perfect for one will be perfect to someone else that will love and appreciate them ...PS: I've never seen an animal that I didn't think was cute  lol


That's completely different! I think my boys are the cutest things on earth lol. Of course you think your babies are cute. I mean the person that are unwilling to have anything but "uniquely marked" rats and anything "average" they refuse. I just find it kind of crappy. Like, are they pets or a collection?


----------



## Lamb (Aug 31, 2014)

Ugh, people sometimes. I've experienced something similar with my dog. He's a German Sheperd-Husky mix, nearly solid black in coloration with ice blue eyes. Super sweet, nice, and loving. He gets attention for his appearance, rarely comments on his behavior, even when interacted with. It's really annoying: "Where did you get _that_?" He's not a "that". Dogs (less “striking”, but just as wonderful) I've had in the past haven't gotten nearly this much “shallow” attention. I'd love him just as much if he was a three-legged blind mess with his fur falling out.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree it's wrong to choose rats based on what other folks are less likely to reject. But if you travel with your rats, you have to get into some doors sometimes. And a rat that's easier to take with you is well.. just easier. And if you get stopped at the door, or folks flip out wherever you go, you really aren't changing hearts and minds... you're banging your head into a wall... Kind of like wearing a Nazi armband and asking folks to respect your for being yourself. I'm thinking Oprah couldn't pull that off and she gives away free cars.

I would never judge a rat by it's color. Nor am I suggesting that you can't travel with a rat that looks exactly like a wild rat or even more scary, it's just going to be harder, that's all. And it very well might be worth it with the right rat...


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I hear you Rat Daddy, recognize where you're coming from and what you do is awesome. There


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I hear you Rat Daddy, recognize where you're coming from and what you do is awesome. There has to be more awareness out there however we choose to go about doing it is a step in the right direction. I'm sure you'll agree as long as it's done with love and the right attitude there's no problem. Glad you didn't take offense at what I said


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I can look at pretty much any rat and think it's the cutest thing ever because I pretty much love em all, but it is their temperment that really counts. You don't want a pretty rat that you can't hold because it's nervous and bites.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I remember watching a nature show as a child with my granny about naked mole rats, and commenting on how ugly they looked. She tutted and told me that all animals are beautiful. I've never forgotten that. 

It really is such a privilege that we get to share our lives with wonderful creatures be it rats, cats dogs, reptiles, insects or whatever our choice of pet might be. 

I have a friend who says she hates animals. All animals! Now there's a concept I just can't get my head around.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't get people who hate or dislike all animals either, but then I've always been passionate about animals. I remember as a little girl rescuing a mole that my cat had brought in. It was running under the carpet, my mom tried to tell me to leave it and that it was nature but I was having nothing to do with it. I scooped up the mole and took it over the road to a caravan park and set him free, he wasn't injured thank goodness. My EX husband once tried to drown a mole in our swimming pool... In front of my screaming child and he thought it was funny!!! That did not end well, but I blasted him and we rescued the mole and took him to a park up the road. My ex also said of my daughters and my first rattie when she got sick not to waste money on a vet, " let's just give her to the cat to play with" also said in front of my child. Any wonder why he's my ex?? Among other things he used to abuse my dogs as well my husband now cares more about animals than people, I am so grateful to have him.

I read something once about beauty that stuck in my head, It said: EVERYTHING has it's beauty....but not everyone sees it.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh my GOD. No wonder he's your EX husband, he sounds like a horrible person  Makes me glad that you have your husband now!! I have never understood people who don't like animals. They've been a part of me from as long as I can remember, from keeping snails in a huge box to budgies to my first cat Tinsel (still going strong at 16), to hammies of all kinds, rats, dogs and fish. I almost got hit my a cat once when I was walking home because this car was speeding down the road and this cat was laying asleep IN the road, I spotted it and ran into the road in front of the cat to protect it. The car stopped about a foot away from me slamming his breaks on. I picked the cat up, checked the collar, found a number and called its owners. It'd been missing for 3 weeks the poor baby  I would happily give my life for any animal and that seems to shock people.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah he did things to me too but then let's not go there! My daughter and I 'play' dodge the snails after the rain on the way to the garage before school in the mornings but when she goes to him he gets a jar with salt in it and takes her with him to collect snails in the garden and put them in the jar cos they're 'ruining ' his garden. My girl is almost 15 now but slightly brain damaged with anxiety disorder, ADHD and autism spectrum disorder just being some of her conditions. I hate even letting her go to him every second weekend but it's law and he's her father. I hope nature/ animals turn on him one day for all he's done. He refuses to let me see my dog, who was a rescue cross Belgium Shepard and Collie and I live in a flat now so couldn't take him with. My girl came home the other day and said that 'dad' dragged Zach down the length of the alley on a choke chain and beat him cos he pooped on the wrong side of the gate. I want to get my boy so badly, but then what about my daughter. We aren't allowed to have dogs in this complex so it would mean re homing him. Our other dog, a rescued cross boxer was our sweetheart and Jamie grew up with her 13 years. I begged the ex if he could tell Jamie and I when Toffee's time was close so we could come say goodbye. Apparently he left things till Toffee could hardly walk anymore and his other daughter took the dog to the vet to be PTS. He waited till it was his weekend with Jamie to tell her! Sorry.., I'm ranting, I know not the right site.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

What a horrible horrible man. In the UK, we'd have the RSCPA on him to rehome the animal (I'd rather rehome an animal I love with a family thats vetted and checked on than be with someone horrible) and you could go court and get supervised visits. I always see it as, if someone cannot be kind to an animal, how could they be kind to a child! I am so sorry about your poor Toffee and your poor rescue dog still in that situation  Some people have no compassion about them. And trust me, nature will him back one day and it'll be a good'un!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I dont mind people waiting or searching for a colour they want, i've done it myself in the past, i badly wanted a russian blue after i lost my heart rat Nimbus who was and RB. I knew they wouldnt be nimbus but it felt right to have one in the cage again. I went on a waiting list after looking around and i got one from her next litter, but i also very happily took on one of his brothers who was Black (one of 5 identical black lads in the litter). There are a number of people ive come across who would have refused the black brother and either asked for just one rat (something which most ethical breeders over here wouldnt condone) or demanded (honeslty sometimes it is a demand) one of the other "pretty" colours. I dont mind having a preference (i dont like hairless and find red or pink eyed rats slightly unerving lol, though i've had a fair few in the past) its more when someone actively wouldnt home a certain variety without a good reason. Its just such a waste and actually quite sad. When i think about my russian blue boy and his black brother i cant imagine being without either of them. They were both really special ratty people.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

My heart rat is a standard black hooded rat. Mostly because I got her at petsmart and ours only has that coloring. I do like other colors but I always choose the sweeter ones


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

CatsRatsVeggies said:


> What a horrible horrible man. In the UK, we'd have the RSCPA on him to rehome the animal (I'd rather rehome an animal I love with a family thats vetted and checked on than be with someone horrible) and you could go court and get supervised visits. I always see it as, if someone cannot be kind to an animal, how could they be kind to a child! I am so sorry about your poor Toffee and your poor rescue dog still in that situation  Some people have no compassion about them. And trust me, nature will him back one day and it'll be a good'un!


Thanks hey. Jamie checks up on him, she pleaded with her dad for me to come cut Zach's dreadlocks out and he said no. But his other daughter apparently must have said something so he took him to the parlor. Before I divorced I also told my vet about what had been going on and she said she would definitely keep an eye open for me. She told me last time that Zach was in good shape. My now darling husband had words with him and I think scared him because he said he'd have SPCA there so quickly if he hears another story like that from Jamie.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks aren't everything but it helps. It's like when you're attracted to someone, most of the time, the first thing that you notice are their looks, the personality then comes afterwards and I think it works the same for animal ownership. Unfortunately, humans are a generally aesthetic breed, which is sad really, whereas animals are not. I do think it is upsetting that an animal will love you unconditionally in exchange for an interesting colouring or features. I am guilty of this, and so are a lot of people. As long as we care for them and love them, I don't see any problem really. Don't blame certain people, blame what we have been taught to find beautiful and interesting because that is apparently what is most important in todays social standings.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

lovemyfurries said:


> Thanks hey. Jamie checks up on him, she pleaded with her dad for me to come cut Zach's dreadlocks out and he said no. But his other daughter apparently must have said something so he took him to the parlor. Before I divorced I also told my vet about what had been going on and she said she would definitely keep an eye open for me. She told me last time that Zach was in good shape. My now darling husband had words with him and I think scared him because he said he'd have SPCA there so quickly if he hears another story like that from Jamie.


I think its a good thing that your husband has now put some fear in him!! Eurghhh I just hate horrible people! Irregardless of if they're horrible to animals or humans, they just wind me up!



dokkajane said:


> Looks aren't everything but it helps. It's like when you're attracted to someone, most of the time, the first thing that you notice are their looks, the personality then comes afterwards and I think it works the same for animal ownership. Unfortunately, humans are a generally aesthetic breed, which is sad really, whereas animals are not. I do think it is upsetting that an animal will love you unconditionally in exchange for an interesting colouring or features. I am guilty of this, and so are a lot of people. As long as we care for them and love them, I don't see any problem really. Don't blame certain people, blame what we have been taught to find beautiful and interesting because that is apparently what is most important in todays social standings.


See I dunno. When I met my OH, I really wasn't all that attracted to her (she knows this too!) but there was something about her. I grew to love the way she looks utterly. I think it kind of depends on you personal stance with beauty etc (I will fight till the world blows up about beauty standards so I straight away look past appearance/colourings/markings etc!).


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I have dated someone in the past who I was not at first attracted to (for over 5 years) but I understand I am in the minority. For me, beauty (both in animals and people) comes from within. I am attracted to kindness, warmth, sincerity, comedy etc and those are the elements that make something (or someone) pleasing for me. At the end of the day, anybody will pick out that blue rex dumbo at the shelter or from a litter but you will find putting faith in the "plain" animals is eternally rewarding as these are the ones picked last - if at all. So go for the black cats, the mutts and the hoodeds of the world, love them passionately and let them show you just how amazing they are.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I have dated someone in the past who I was not at first attracted to (for over 5 years) but I understand I am in the minority. For me, beauty (both in animals and people) comes from within. I am attracted to kindness, warmth, sincerity, comedy etc and those are the elements that make something (or someone) pleasing for me. At the end of the day, anybody will pick out that blue rex dumbo at the shelter or from a litter but you will find putting faith in the "plain" animals is eternally rewarding as these are the ones picked last - if at all. So go for the black cats, the mutts and the hoodeds of the world, love them passionately and let them show you just how amazing they are.


I think that the more you grow to like a person for their personality, the more attractive they become to you. At least that's how it was for me. I didn't think my boyfriend was attractive when I first met him, but after I started liking him and we got to know each other I found him physically attractive as well


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

But unfortunately, it is there. Good on you for looking past it, it's a shame the majority don't think like that. But unfortunately, that is how most of the world works in terms of beauty. Look at eating disorders for example, anyone who has ever suffered/has suffered from them have had a concept of 'beauty' pushed in their face so much that it has lead them to believe they will not be beautiful or wanted unless they force their bodies that way. The world is twisted in that respect, and as much as I hate it and think it's wrong, it is too unavoidable for most people. In terms of animals though, I usually go for the odd one of the bunch, Iggy is quite plain (agouti) and Milo is a PEW but they were the odd ones out in their mischief. Once upon a time I had a Staffordshire terrier/American bulldog/Neopolitan Mastiff puppy and she had a lazy eye, but she was the cutest thing ever because of it, and she was just an average dark brindle colour. Unfortunately I had to give her up to a wonderful family due to our landlord changing his mind about us having dogs after we made complaints about the property falling to bits (did not get it in writing unfortunately).


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it's extremely difficult to judge an animals personality within the first time of meeting them as this can sometimes change drastically over time.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

I have always loved Plain Hooded rats especially Black and Blue. But don't get me wrong I love Dumbos and rex and my 2 dream rats a Blue Rex Dumbo Hooded and a Merle I really want them but they have to have the right personality. blues and merles have always been my favorite but you don't fine merle around here and Blues which w ere rare are now more popular but its because everyone buys them when they are 1 out of 10 and breeds them to get more Blues and thinks they will make money because they used to be 1 out of 10 then. Problem is they sell everything else as feeders when they are not bought.....it makes me sick. I had someone in a petstore admit that what her and her friend did. I wanted to puke. Now its more like 6 out of every 10...and now some blues arent wven finding homes so sad.....


----------

